# Asbury Park Zombie Walk 2009 (NJ)



## MizLiz

I've never been to this, but I think I will this year!

Asbury Park Zombie Walk

Who: You, or the "dead" you 
What: Dress as a zombie and creep out the locals.
Where: Asbury Park, NJ
When: Saturday, October 3rd. More details to follow on their website.
Why: Why not???

And after the Zombie Walk this year, there will be a celebration of MJ's Thriller:

To help you get the moves down, Asbury Park Dance will be offering FREE Thriller Dance lessons every Saturday night at 7PM until October 3rd! 
FIRST LESSON IS ON AUGUST 29TH

Asbury Park Dance & Yoga
703 Mattison Ave. 
Asbury Park, NJ 07712
Asbury Park Dance & Yoga - New Jersey Dance & Yoga School


----------



## bodysnatcher666

you know that's funny i am looking for one in NYC to go to since i live hear. I have heard mix things about that one down their.... I don't know what to make of it...... I am thinking about starting my own Zombie walk..... Y not right!


----------



## MizLiz

I don't know if I would bother coming all the way down to Asbury from Yonkers. Zombies are cool and all.... but I think it's much better time spent to go to the NYC Halloween parade. I've been to 3 of them. Walked in 2. 

Yeah, so how does one go about starting their own zombie walk???


----------



## MizLiz

Went to the Zombie Walk today. It was definately worth it. About 1,500 zombies were registered and luckily the weather didn't turn for the worse (otherwise it would have been really sloppy). I put some pics below, but there's more in my album.


----------



## MizLiz

YouTube - Asbury Park, NJ Zombie Walk 2009

YouTube - Asbury Park, NJ Zombie Walk 2009


----------



## creepy crawler

This was the first time for the wife, kid and I also had a great time. Drove 2 hours to get there but didn't care it was a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

That was so much fun! You guys looked great as always. Great video and pictures. I think they counted the attendance they mentioned we broke the record for the biggest Zombie Walk on the East Coast..... Pretty cool!


----------



## MizLiz

Hi creepy crawler and Joiseygal, did either of you dress for the occasion? I was "alive", so no, I wasn't dressed. But loved it!


----------



## creepy crawler

The wife and I didn't but we had our little girl done there but I think next year is a done deal! We had so much fun. I was to busy taking pics I think close to 400 pics now the fun of going through and editing them.


----------



## Joiseygal

MizLiz said:


> Hi creepy crawler and Joiseygal, did either of you dress for the occasion? I was "alive", so no, I wasn't dressed. But loved it!


Yes I dressed up, but I only was able to take a picture when I got home. I took my video camera and was taking video of the event. Anyway here is a shot of my zombie costume.


----------



## creepy crawler

How in the world did I miss getting pics of you?? very nice!!!



Joiseygal said:


> Yes I dressed up, but I only was able to take a picture when I got home. I took my video camera and was taking video of the event. Anyway here is a shot of my zombie costume.


----------



## MizLiz

Joiseygal, that is GREAT! I love the arm! And is that brain popping out of your head? Very clever.


----------



## Joiseygal

*Video*

I wanted to post my video of the footage I shot from the Zombie Walk. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## MizLiz

I LOVE YOUR VIDEO! Great job! And that song... what is it? It's really funny!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks MizLiz.  The song is from the artist Jonathan Coulton and the song is called Re Brains. You can get it off of his website: Jonathan Coulton The MP3 Store


----------

